# RIP my son, we love you!



## buddyvo (Jul 4, 2015)

Last week we had to put our four legged son to sleep. He was 12 years, 1 month and 4 days old. At 10 1/2 Buddy was struck down with disc rupture injury in 3 places, and was no longer able to make use of his hind legs. Together, we fought, and fought and never gave up. We even went on 2 road trips, visited 6 states and traveled more than 6000 miles. Last Friday (8/30/19) his body gave in :crying:

Farewell for now my son. We love and misses you every single day.


----------



## mmags (Nov 30, 2017)

So sorry to hear this. He seemed like he was a great dog and those eyes have so much soul. Glad you got to do so much even when he was limited. At least you can rest easy knowing you fought till the end with him. RIP.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

So sorry for your loss. Run free little one, no more pain!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. They just don't live long enough. I'm glad he's out of pain and running free.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

glad that you could travel together. cheers for all the happy memories water by tears.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Buddy. He was lucky to have. It never gets easier loosing them. We lost one this summer too. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## JonRob (Nov 5, 2017)

What a beautiful dog, and what a wise sweet face.

You will rejoin him on the other side eventually. 

If you hear his toenails clicking on the floor at night or catch fleeting glimpses of him, you are not going crazy. He is still with you.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

I’m very sorry for your loss. He’s beautiful.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

So very sorry. I can’t even imagine the pain you’re going through. Thoughts and prayers to you and yours during this difficult time.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

So very sorry....no matter how long, it is never long enough

Lee


----------



## buddyvo (Jul 4, 2015)

Thank you all for the kind words and support. Buddy will forever be in our heart and mind. We had him since puppy, despite my people advised us to give him up, we never did. Even on his last day, looking into his eyes you could see he is still full of life. If only his body wouldn't give up on him.

To celebrate his life, we are determined to rescue as many senior GSD as possible. We are working with Thulani Rescue Senior Dog to help raise awareness, kindness and money.

Here are some of Buddy photos.

Thanks!


----------



## buddyvo (Jul 4, 2015)

Thank you for all the support and kind words. To celebrate Buddy's life and honor him, we are going to work with Thulani Senior GSD Rescue to help raise awareness, money and as many senior dogs as possible.

Here are more photos of Buddy.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

I just love Buddy, what a handsome, beautiful kind soul. You are a saint, and an equally wonderful being. May Buddy live on forever.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

What a soulful beautiful face! Glad you have a lifetime of great days to remember. RIP boy <3


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Truly a beautiful soulful face, goes straight to your heart. You can see the trust for you in his eyes. Rest in peace Buddy, peace to you and your family.


----------



## JonRob (Nov 5, 2017)

Thank you for the wonderful Buddy pics.



buddyvo said:


> To celebrate his life, we are determined to rescue as many senior GSD as possible. We are working with Thulani Rescue Senior Dog to help raise awareness, kindness and money.


You will find that this lifts your heart. And Buddy will be pleased, watching from the other side. You might also consider taking in a disabled dog (blind, three legs, deaf, etc). My girlfriend and I have taken in many senior and disabled dogs over the years and it has truly been a joy and a privilege to do so


----------



## buddyvo (Jul 4, 2015)

Actually, my wife and I have been thinking about it for a while now, even before we loss Buddy, my wife raised funds for the Thulani Senior German Shepherd Rescue, a Non profit organization near where we live. In the next few weeks I will be trying to raise funds for them again, I just started a new job at this new company and discovered that the company will be doing a matching grant, dollar for dollar up to $3000, so I need to figure out how to raise the awareness. Any suggestions are most welcome. Thanks.


----------



## buddyvo (Jul 4, 2015)

Our Buddy might be gone to heaven, he is not forgotten. We are making a 3 part series video to celebrate his life. Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Beautiful face. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Buddy was a very gorgeous dog - I do love the snoopy nose. A great video. It looks like he had a grand life. They give us so much happiness and when they leave they take so much with them. You will always be connected for ever.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

I know this is a little late but I'm so sorry for your loss! He looked like such a sweet boy & it sounds like you gave him a great life full of fun & adventure! Celebrate what a great doggo he was and be happy for his life lived!


----------



## mmags (Nov 30, 2017)

Sorry for your loss. Glad you got to have such a great dog. Buddy sure was a looker. Loved the video.


----------

